# What Some People Do... Lol



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Click

Carey


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Gosh!








I'd hate to be pulling that trailer. Looks like things could go wrong very fast!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

There is no way the inside of that trailer is dry. As dumb as it was to try that I will give him credit for making it.

So Carey is that a training video for trailer deliveries. Just kiddin









John


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

LoL yea, the dealer might call that "driver damage" lol


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> LoL yea, the dealer might call that "driver damage" lol


more like "brain damage"


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

lol


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

That was about the dumbest thing I've ever seen. Yeah, I remember my first beer too. Thankfully I wasn't the boss of about $60,000 worth of truck and trailer then!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

He must not own the truck or trailer! Or he has more money than brain. There is no way that trailer is dry. Buyer beware.


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow, that's major guts! I've heard that on the shores of the gulf in Texas if you get your camper stuck on the beach it's a hefty fine. I'm not sure why anyone would want to risk doing that! I can imagine the salt water/flooding damage that would be done to both the truck and camper. That can't possibly be good for it!


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

anne72 said:


> Wow, that's major guts! I've heard that on the shores of the gulf in Texas if you get your camper stuck on the beach it's a hefty fine. I'm not sure why anyone would want to risk doing that! I can imagine the salt water/flooding damage that would be done to both the truck and camper. That can't possibly be good for it!


X2. I have a boat made for the salt water and it requires constant maintenance. I can't imagine what kind of salt water damage was done to the TV and the TT. I am orginally from Maine and in the Navy and sea water is way worse the a salty northern street.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

WOW









I could even imagine even _trying_ this.......


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

looks like if he went slower he might have had less water issues.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

rdvholtwood said:


> WOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would think if you weren't paying attention while camping on the beach and the tide starting coming in, you would try anything to get off.........and FAST!!!

Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

anne72 said:


> Wow, that's major guts! I've heard that on the shores of the gulf in Texas if you get your camper stuck on the beach it's a hefty fine. I'm not sure why anyone would want to risk doing that! I can imagine the salt water/flooding damage that would be done to both the truck and camper. That can't possibly be good for it!


Yeah - it's illegal to "leave your vehicle on the bottom of a NH lake", too . . . but they drive all sorts of things, including campers, onto the frozen lakes of NH _EVERY_ winter, and then fall through. When a dad almost lost his daughter last winter when his camper broke through the ice, his comment was "Gee. If I'd known that was gonna happen, i never would have left her in there."







Guess there was alot of thought put into that one, eh?


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

That was great. I'm assuming that this took place at Pismo Beach. I have yet to see a video of anything going on Pismo Beach that didn't crack me up. We drive on the beach all the time on the Outer Banks and plenty of damage can be done just staying on the sand, but in the water is a big no no. Thanks for sharing.

Brad


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah, and this is the same guy that's going to be complaining later about what a piece of, um, stuff his trailer is. "I can't believe the manufacturer would sell something like this! Nothing works... the electrics are all shorted out... the brakes are rusted and seized... and there is dry rot everywhere. Whoever built this piece of junk should be in jail, Dude!"










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

"I've heard that on the shores of the gulf in Texas if you get your camper stuck on the beach it's a hefty fine. 
"

Yep, a multitude of fines. The big one is for environmental damage; you also get the bill for the cleanup, and the tow ain't exactly cheap, either!

Sluggo


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I guess he couldn't wait for low tide.

Way back, like 30 years ago, I used to go there with some buddies from college. What I remember most was the number of people getting stuck in the sand and then having to pay big bucks ($20 back then) to have someone pull them out. The worst part was the guys with "tow trucks" would spin dounts through some narrow areas to loosen up the sand so people would get stuck. Then they'd offer to help the unlucky driver for a price. We found that we could get lots of free beer by just offering to help with my buddies truck. After awhile though the tow truck goons got mad at us for taking their livelihood and got pretty threatening. We could usually get a case of beer before it was time to leave


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm still just impressed that he made it.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I have to agree with Steve, to me it appears that all of the vehicles, not just the trailer guy may have misinterpreted the tide chart, or just didn't look at it, and they were faced with a decision...drive through the still navigatable surf, or lose everything when the tide finished coming in.


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Absolute Insanity!


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> ...may have misinterpreted the tide chart...


I cannot stop laughing at what I witnessed and now all of these comments







Perhaps they were all sold 2007 tide charts or there was a major misprint. Misinterpreted = too funny!

Please note: Not all Californians have been represented in the previous video footage. Most of us can make proper, rational decisions without giving in to the powers of peer pressure.


----------

